# Winter in Portugal advice for 1st visit Camping & Sights



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

lympic: _*Hi Everyone. *_lympic: 
We have had a most successful summer in france 
:vivalafrance: 
Hello to all the people we met & spent a glass or two with !!!

Thanks to motorhome facts.com & all you lovely people willing to share advice & tips.

*I wonder who out there has any tips or advice for a newbie to Portugal. *:sign2:

We are travelling out on the 9th of Nov for 4 months with the wonderful Norfolkline (Again!).We plan on travelling down the atlantic coast of france & spain & then on into the new world of Portugal.

We welcome tips,advice,sights not to be missed & places to camp both free & paying!.

*Sorry if thread has been covered before but I have searched the forums and I cant find the mine of info I know MH'ers have.*

:flower: Many thanks in excited anticipation :flower: ​


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi 1Happy 

We are going to Portugal, setting off 1st November also with Norfolklines. Anywhere on the Algarve is really Good, anywhere north of that is a bit cold in the winter, We prefer Camping Olhao - good site cheaper than most on the Algarve, but can get a bit crowded - but hey it adds to the atmosphere. 

There's also a cheap restaurant near the site - known to the campers as smokey joe's! good meal with wine or beer coffee and a brandy to finish off for 7 euro! 

I'm sure you will love Portugal - nice people and usually not bad weather. Last winter was better than Spain or so I'm told. Have a good trip, 
Regards 

Herman


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi 1Happy. I can't go this winter but hope to next, so look forward to the replies.
(must remember to wear sunglasses before reading :lol: :lol: )
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I was at Camping Olhao and Camping Albufeira just under a week ago and have the leaflets. The latter has far less shade, not a problem in winter, is less busy and more spacious, but along with an over zealous attitude to security IMHO. Olhao seemed much nicer, but as with many sites, how good an experience it is will be down to the pitch you get.

Dave


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi dave

could you let me have the address to the 2 sites you mention as we are thinking of portugal for xmas, and will we get in with an 8 metre van
thanx

Paul


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Red0ne said:


> Hi dave
> 
> could you let me have the address to the 2 sites you mention as we are thinking of portugal for xmas, and will we get in with an 8 metre van
> thanx
> ...


Paul,

I've got a copy of Camping Portugal (2003) if you would like it.

www.roteiro-campista.pt

It will give you info on all the sites and the prices will be a bit out.

If you would like it PM with a Snail mail address and I'll put it in the post.

We are leaving home about 11.00 hrs tomorrow (Wednesday)

Don


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi don

I have sent you a PM

Paul


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

_*Hi & thanks to everyone who replied so far,please keep tips & advice coming,
not long to go now.
cheers
1happy​*_


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Red0ne said:


> Hi don
> 
> I have sent you a PM
> 
> Paul


I aint got it.

Don


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi don

sent it properly this time

must be the stupidity setting in.............

paul


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

For first hand knowledge of the area one of our members (Norman) is available for contact [email protected] He's currently in the Algarve, in his motorhome and more than willing to share info, answer questions etc. 
It may be a day or so before you get a reply he is using the internet cafe service.

He has been there a while and is staying there until the spring at least (lucky devil)


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

thanx dave/mandy

will drop him a liine and let you know what reply i get

Paul


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paul,

Yes you'll get in both sites with an 8m van. Think some of the Olhao pitches would not accommodate you though. Addresses are via Don's book or indeed the website he gave.

Dave


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

THANX DAVE

portugal will be new to us, but want to give it a try

Paul


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Sites - If you are over 60 you can join the 'Orbitur Club' - a club for the muncipal camp sites - for FREE

That gives you 10 to 15% of the site fees (at the current rate)
Its really good value at the price

Plenty of good sites down the west coast & around the Lisbon area

or you could go down to the Algarve for the hot sun

Good travelling to all


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks PamNPete.
I am not over 60 although on days like today my bones feel like they are 80+.
Thanks for the reply as I know a few other forum users are looking for advice on portugal and maybe someone will be able to use that advice.

I wonder how hot the Algarve gets?
Has anyone any web links please?
TA 1happy​


----------

